# husband wants 2nd dog.



## treebabys (May 30, 2012)

We just got our first vizsla this summer and she is now 4 months old. My husband is stuck on the idea that getting a 2nd dog would help keep our vizsla happier and more active in the backyard while we are gone part of the day. If we did it would probably be a dog from the pound because we cant afford another vizsla right now. 

Anyone have experience with this. Good idea? Or bad idea? If it is a good idea should we get an older dog or say maybe a 2 year old dog. What energy level would the new dog need to play well with out vizsla. 


Also, we were a bit surprised this summer to be pregnant with our 4th child due march 2013. 

Would a second dog help keep our vizsla occupied when i have the baby or be a huge headache


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I rescued Zsa Zsa my little GSP, when she was 13 months old. Ozkar was about 6 months old at that point. Then he went with the great divorce of 2011 and Astro joined the troup when he was 6.5 months old. So now Astro is 18 months and Zsa Zsa 26 months roughly. It was the best thing I ever did in a number of ways. 

Firstly, she was terrific company for both Ozkar and Astro when I was at work. It does keep them more occupied and less bored, as well as less separation anxiety as they have another being as a security blanket. However, it didn't reduce the need for exercise. Oddly enough, it ramped up the energy levels of all the dogs. So don't get another dog unless you're prepared for that as a possible outcome.

Secondly, Zsa Zsa is one of the most beautiful dogs I have ever had. I still cannot believe what a loving and trusting girl she has turned into after the horrible start she had to life. I count my blessings every time I think of her, as she really is the most adorable girl I have ever had in my family. 

The decision to rescue her wasn't made lightly and was only agreed to after we had ensured that Zsa Zsa would get on with Ozkar. We spent about 6 hours in a large play pen with the two of them over about 6 visits until we were sure she and Ozkar would be good friends. However, when Astro came along, we didn't have the luxury of time and they were literally thrown together. They immediately started wrestling and chasing each other with tails wagging furiously and have been best of friends since. 

Lastly, try and find another Vizsla to rescue as first choice, then work through the breeds you know will have the most likely hood of playing well together.

While not definitive, I have found that other pointing breeds (German Short or long haired, English Pointer) and Boxers tend to get on best. There are other dog breeds where they have found great friendships, such as Rhodesian Ridgebacks, but it is more common with other Pointers and Boxers. 

Another gundog would also make it easier when you're Vizsla ends up talking you into going hunting   That's if he hasn't already!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just what Ozkar said about compatibility...

Now about rescue... Every dog I've ever had was a "rescue" except for one (my Bluetick Coonhound, who was a gift from Bachelor No. 2). Needless to say, I'm all for it. Don't assume your rescue dog will be free, though. There is really no such thing as a free dog! 

Willie cost me just $37 when I sprang him off of death row. But the vet bills quickly grew, and by three months later I was into it for approx. $3000. I have absolutely no regrets, though. None!! He is a happy, healthy boy now. ;D ;D

p.s. My first rescue = $1000
My second rescue = $6000
My third rescue = $2000
My fourth rescue = $8000
My fifth rescue (Willie) = $3000 (so far)
These numbers are for veterinary expenses, and are approximate, because it's been a while.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I look at it this way before I acquire a new dog.
Do I have the time, money and energy for it.
If the answer is no to any of the three above I don't do it.
Yes they run and burn up energy playing together but its twice the training time.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> Another gundog would also make it easier when you're Vizsla ends up talking you into going hunting That's if he hasn't already!!


I think the title of the post is the red flag for me. 

It didn't say:

" We want a 2nd dog?"

Several hunting books I have read state, and I agree.

"One bird dog - One hunter."

RBD


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

RBD
I normally decide if and when to acquire a new dog, but yes my husband needs to be in agreement with me. The reason it is more my decision is because I'm the one that works and exercises the dogs. He loves on them when he gets home from work and gets the benefit of hunting over them.
He goes out with me maybe twice a month to go over the commands with them in the field. The bottom line is they are mainly my responsibility, and I wouldn't let someone else decide if I had the time or desire for another dog.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

This is my guide:


http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/purchasing-vizsla-so-it-doesnt-end-up.html

www.vizslaclub.com/Library_club/Misc/puppy mill.doc

excerpt:

The below article was taken from the above website (edited for clarity):

"If you are planning to purchase a Vizsla puppy for your family, there are a few things you should know and consider. 

The first is words you should be aware of.

These are Family, Loyalty, Energy, Tail, Intelligent, Patience, Persistence, Rewarding, Trying, Versatile, Love, Exercise, Creativity, Surfing, Nose, Vet Bills, Food, Toys, Bedding.

We get our fair share of Vizslas into rescue from people who had researched information on the internet, which I understand is good.

The Vizsla can be a wonderful pet.

To clarify something, like people, all Vizsla are not created equal. 

That is why a good Vizsla breeder will "temperament test" puppies and try to place them into a home that matches the test results.

Picking your own puppy from a litter is not always the best idea. Be honest when a breeder ask you questions. These questions are asked to protect you and the dog. 


Taking a Vizsla into your home is a large responsibility, as their life span can be up to 15 years.


Living with one is like having a child.

Vizslas are typically slow to mature. You could end up with a 2-year-old puppy. 

They are family oriented. 

Don’t stick them in the back yard and expect to have a happy life. 

*Don’t get one if everyone in the house is not excited about having it*[/color].

Expect the dog to be loyal and full of energy. To live peaceably with a Vizsla you must find some way to channel that energy.

The tail, while relative short, starts wagging around mid body and can unintentionally knock a small child down or deliver a series of sharp whacks to your hand or legs. 

Intelligent is a common word used to describe a Vizsla. I am a firm believer there are people out there that are not smart enough to own one.

Patience, persistence, and rewarding are words that could be used to describe the training of a Vizsla. They do not respond well to heavy-handed training, but can be quick learners. Some are very head strong.

Watching them execute their training can be rewarding for both their master and others. 

Versatile is another word used to describe a Vizsla. The breed can be used for hunting, retrieving, conformation, agility, fly ball, tracking, obedience, search and rescue, seeing eye dog, couch potato and last but not least lap dog.


While they could probably be taught to wave surf they are best suited for counter surfing.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I agree with TexasRed - if you will be the primary caregiver, _you_ need to make a decision on the 2nd dog.

We have 2 vizslas (one is a rescue), we were very lucky the dogs got along great and Skyy turned out to be the sweetest girl, but having 2 dogs also equals more responsibility, plus more time spent on training, exercise and don't forget the vet expenses.

Good luck and congratulations on the baby


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

We have been through this idea to, especially when a wire haired vizsla needed a home. The idea of another pup sounded great company for Bella but the when we weighed everything up we are going to wait till Bella is older (2-3) and my husband is finished in the army. The room we have in the house was the biggest dilemma and all our energy goes into giving Bella all we can and a bit more. Love our vizsla and in the future will get a 2nd


----------



## treebabys (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the replys everyone. You all brought up very good points. I especially appreciated the ones mentioning the cost of vet bills. That might be the hangup for us this year. I think one dog is all we can afford right now. 

And yes, its true that i am not as delighted by the thoughts of a 2nd dog as my huband. So perhaps we will wait until I am also excited for one. Of course that will probably be after i have the baby, am done nursing and feel like a real person again. Lol.


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

So does mine  I have a 5 month old and we're going to Central Park tonight to look at a 1 year old Weimaraner rescue..wish me luck!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

What is the intended purpose of the dogs?

If you were to hunt them, than I would say that a second Vizsla, or dog is a good idea only because there must remain distance and independence in a hunting dog, and sometimes having a second Vizsla will make them less emotionally dependent on the owner. This is not always true though,and some V's that are a solo acts are very independent.
It would take some time to determine if the second dog would help, and at 4 months old you really don't know what you have yet. in another 10 months she may be wrapping you around a tree so to speak with energy. Having two at that stage can be a real ordeal, and possibly sour your relationship with both dogs.

Your V is at the "fun stage" and it's easy to get lulled in a false sense of accomplishment with the situation at this point. In another few months she's going to start to exert her personality and you may have a different ballgame altogether. I'd wait and get control of her first, than add a second.
If you both are not absolutely 100% + committed to a second dog than my advice is no.


----------



## minihero (Jun 19, 2012)

For us, a companion for our pup. It was actually a great decision, we found the sweetest girl in the world! She's fit right in with our family and we can't wait to take them both out hiking. Whoever lost/gave her up spent a lot of time training and socializing her (she's super friendly, obedient, and house-trained) but her chip was only registered to the original breeder. He said that he didn't remember who he sold her to for $1200, but he'll take her back to breed her!!! The rescue organization told him to bugger off.


----------

